# Updated pics of the Eigenmanni...



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Just a few pics 2 days after i added him to his new tank. Frank confirmed the ID.

He chomped down on two fan tail goldfish today from petsmart no problem. He isn't very active after he eats, he just kinda chills. I think he is settling in nicely.

Anyways here are the pics.

View attachment 61768


View attachment 61770


View attachment 61771


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Excuse the water marks on the outside of the tank.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is an awesome looking fish!!! great pick up!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

awesome fish...... i had one from ash but he got beat up........ definetly great personality and is a sleeper in terms of aggression


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

He looks excellent, bare tank?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> He looks excellent, bare tank?
> [snapback]1030207[/snapback]​


No its planted with fake plants on the left side and a big rock, plus some ivy attached to the hood on either side.

Its a separated tank at the moment because i have not sol my altuvie yet. Altuvie is on the right side which is more planted then that of the left which is where the eigenmanni is.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

phensway said:


> definetly great personality and is a sleeper in terms of aggression
> [snapback]1030196[/snapback]​


i cant wait til i get myn!!! im glad to hear that it has great personality but what doez the sleeper thing mean?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

ur Eigenmanni looks awesome


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

take a shot from him when he got the bellie full !


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice fish


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweeeet fish.... Looks like a keeper.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

To be honest it's not my kind of piranha.

But he looks good and healthy


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jan said:


> To be honest it's not my kind of piranha.
> 
> But he looks good and healthy
> 
> ...


how can u not like him, other than illo's comp. thats the best looking piranha ive ever seen


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Tibs said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest it's not my kind of piranha.
> ...


Tibs is really jealous of my P


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

How could he not be jelous???? He said so!! Umm, mabey because it is * NOT HIS TYPE OF PIRANHA *........honestly.

Why don't you like rhoms?? O wait.. cause they are common. See, I read.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

waspride said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > jan said:
> ...


lol yeah hes really nice i hope to get one like him or a medinai similar to him!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a beauty - definitely the prettiest Eigenmanni I've seen so far


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice looking fish


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

lovely p man

ian


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

looks great!!!


----------

